# Bluez problem

## REmaxer

Hi guys.

Connecting my headset to my computer through my bluetooth key, i can' t test audio cause when i execute :

bluez-test-audio connect xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

I got this message:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/bluez-test-audio", line 40, in <module>

    audio.Connect()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 70, in __call__

    return self._proxy_method(*args, **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 145, in __call__

    **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 651, in call_blocking

    message, timeout)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Connect" with signature "" on interface "org.bluez.Audio" doesn't exist

i already tried adding to my package.use :

 bluez old-daemons

But it didn't work.

----------

## popsUlfr

 *REmaxer wrote:*   

> i already tried adding to my package.use :
> 
>  bluez old-daemons
> 
> But it didn't work.

 

Hello,

how long since you synced your portage tree? The latest stable bluez-4.99 doesn't even have the 'old-daemons' useflag. In any case you may give a shot at running 'python-updater'.

----------

## REmaxer

It doesn't work

----------

## popsUlfr

 *REmaxer wrote:*   

> It doesn't work

 

Did you try updating bluez? Could this help: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth_Headset

----------

## REmaxer

It doesn't work

----------

## Ant P.

Are you trying to do this from the command line? Unfortunate Bluez seems to be designed to only work when you have a full GnomeOS install. At the very least you're going to have a hard time getting reliable sound from it without pulseaudio.

----------

